

Chrysler Destroys Its Historical Archives; GM to Follow? - edward
http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/editorial-chrysler-destroys-its-historical-archives-gm-to-follow/

======
vaksel

        With little notice and no planning, Cerberus literally 
        abandoned the engineering library at the Chrysler 
        Technical Center. The library was shuttered and the 
        librarian laid off. And then the real crime: all the 
        library’s books and materials were offered to anyone 
        who could carry them away. 
    

not destroyed exactly, but just as bad

~~~
rjurney
Surely a local university would have taken them in?

~~~
joe_the_user
Hmm,

Some local university might have taken them, for all we know...

